# Battle of the cheaper light beers



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Whats your Favorite Flavor?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I wanted to do a poll on "cheaper" beers. If its not listed in the poll feel free to share your favorite.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I must be rich...none of my regular beers are on that list ...Blue Moon, Sam Adams, Corona.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Net said:


> I must be rich...none of my regular beers are on that list ...Blue Moon, Sam Adams, Corona.


Those are great beers too. Nothing beats a Corona and Lime on a really hot summer day!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Out of the 'cheap' light beers I could always drink old Milwaukee light. I'm not really a light beer kind of guy but when I do drink it its usually yuengling light

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I liked the time my mom sent me to get cheap beer for drowning slugs in the garden. I went to a carry-out and asked, what's your worst beer? This set off a long debate among the clerks as to what was their worst beer, it was funny.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

FOSR said:


> I liked the time my mom sent me to get cheap beer for drowning slugs in the garden. I went to a carry-out and asked, what's your worst beer? This set off a long debate among the clerks as to what was their worst beer, it was funny.


Did they come to an agreement on what the worst beer was?


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Bud Light Lime...

Natty Light in an extreme emergency.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FOSR said:


> I liked the time my mom sent me to get cheap beer for drowning slugs in the garden. I went to a carry-out and asked, what's your worst beer? This set off a long debate among the clerks as to what was their worst beer, it was funny.


"The Beast" wins that battle.

Torn between Miller and Budlight for best.


----------



## aeosu55 (Mar 27, 2012)

Cant go wrong with the great american lager Budweiser.

Andrew...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Bud light platinum. Its not cheap , but its got more flavor than any other light beer Ive tasted. It actually tastes more like a regular craft beer. I usually dont like light beer but if I drink it I think miller light has the most flavor , while coors light and miller 64 tastes really watered down. 

For "heavy" or regular beer , I like coors , bud ice , and milwaukees best ice , they have a strong flavor and some kick.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

another vote for Yuengling Light as an "every day" beer. Molson Light was my "go to" before yingaling arrived.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gotta go with the yuengling light first then miller light. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Bush light for a good cheap light beer...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Voted for Bud Light but, if it was there I would have picked PBR (Pabst Blue Ribbon) Light.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> Bud light platinum. Its not cheap , but its got more flavor than any other light beer Ive tasted. It actually tastes more like a regular craft beer. I usually dont like light beer but if I drink it I think miller light has the most flavor , while coors light and miller 64 tastes really watered down.
> 
> For "heavy" or regular beer , I like coors , bud ice , and milwaukees best ice , they have a strong flavor and some kick.


you dont mess around. i drank a 12 of platinum one day while out messing in the yard/garage. woke up the next day and was still drunk.lol.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am of the theory that if light follows the name they are all pretty much the same... Beer flavored water. I don't see much difference between high life light, bud light etc. I'm drinking a high life right now. Love the red white and blue cans


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Yuengling Lager/Hiniken, Best two cheap beers made!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Guinness = Mother milk!!!! And its not to heavy on the calories 

But I'd go for Yuengling Light as well!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

light beers ill go miller lite. best bang for your buck...bud ice. $1.09 for a 24ozer and %5.5 alchohol


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I love that Yuengling Black and Tan.....dang that is some good beer.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

"Stay thirsty my friends"


- The Most Interesting Man in the World


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Miller Light from your list, Labatt Blue light if I'm forced to buy light beer.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Light beer either bud light or a MGD64. Other beers would be Red Stripe, Tecate, Corona(no lime)
7&7, Sweet Tea and vodka, or a white russian would round out my other choices


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Miller lite is just plain nasty. From the list, Coors Light gets my vote, but I'll take a Yuengling any day


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't get it. Many of the responses say 'I don't buy light beer, but I'd go with...." Then how is Coors Light winning this poll? That stuff is closest to water I've drank in a beer. If you're going for a light beer with a hint of actual flavor then there's only a few out there in my opinion. Yuengling Light, Sam Adams Light, and Amstel Light. If I'm buying light beer, it's usually my old cheap standby Natty. I do really like the Yuengling Light for the price though too.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm confused because the thread title and poll are for CHEAPER Light Beers..............LOL

Yinyangling isnt cheap light beer by any means...............Not in rural Batavia Ohio anyway.......

Sayin'


----------



## bgreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Yuengling is only $5.89 for six pack of bottles in north Canton Ohio. That's cheaper than the bars. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bgreen said:


> Yuengling is only $5.89 for six pack of bottles in north Canton Ohio. That's cheaper than the bars.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yuengling was great when it first came out but for me it got old fast. Personally I'll take Budwieser (real deal) over yuengling.


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> Those are great beers too. Nothing beats a Corona and Lime on a really hot summer day!


Corona, a beer so "good" you have to cram a piece of fruit down in it just to make it tollerable...


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

1-3-5-7& 9. Those are the lucky I like to play at the roulette wheel. 1,3,5,7, doing good


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

you can get 1.00 ( after tax) yuengling light draft at a bar in columbus on fridays from 11-until 6 now thats cheap beer.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The reason i did not put yuengling light on the poll is because it is more expensive than any other beer on my list in this area. Also Most bars in this area don't label it as domestic but instead as a craft brew on their menus, Thus the reason it cost more on draft. Plus if i put it in my poll none of the other beers would get any votes . Another really good brew i would suggest to anyone who likes a sweeter beer is Abita Purple Haze, good stuff.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Best lite beer....bid light platinum . The best cheap beer.......Coors extra gold, not Coors original Coors extra gold.


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Bud light is like my second wife. I do like a lot of different beers more but to watch my weight i mostly stick to that.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of beer in general. Sure I'll drink it, but only because I ran out of vodka, in which case, brand makes no difference.

But to be honest, I have never known anyone that bought a "light" beer on purpose. Beer drinkers are suppose to have beer bellies.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bluegill_guru! What are you saying about me then bub? You can't appreciate the feeling of a few extra pounds around the waste? Of course not, you so skinny if you lost a pound you'd fall through your a****le and hang yourself! LOL

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Bluegill_guru! What are you saying about me then bub? You can't appreciate the feeling of a few extra pounds around the waste? Of course not, you so skinny if you lost a pound you'd fall through your a****le and hang yourself! LOL


If I wanted dead weight, I would of got married and had a couple sexual intercourse trophies.

I can say "sexual intercourse" around here right?


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> I'm not a big fan of beer in general. Sure I'll drink it, but only because I ran out of vodka, in which case, brand makes no difference.
> 
> But to be honest, I have never known anyone that bought a "light" beer on purpose. Beer drinkers are suppose to have beer bellies.


Dang, you caught me but, I don't have a beer belly I have a few beer bellies wrapped into one. I also never buy light beer but, if it is all they have I'll drink it if no jager or jack is around


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

@Chad  You are a good dude, bro.

I don't have any beefs with beer bellies (or several for that matter), I was just saying that beer drinkers are suppose to have them. It's status quo.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Dude? First you talk about beer bellies, then getting married, then kids? I think your out to get me! LoL

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Going through my old content and found this gem of a thread.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I was about to go to bed but now I want a beer.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...ok I've drank sum beers in my time...and am doing just that right now. About 1994 ish...I woke up one morning in the backwoods of Edison park covered in poison ivy and a stringer of 60 plus bullheads which 1st 10 or so were eaten by snappers lol. Packed up and took home garbage...yea GARBAGE. anyway got back to buddies house and did the clean/eat catfish thing...about mid morning found out about a concert @ Nelson's ledge...foghat/bearcat and 3 other bands playing this day. Drove up to the drive through and picked up 3 cases of HAMMS! at the time and what I now can recall was around 5 to 6 $ a case...ended up in parking lot and that's as far as we got...I was pushing beers through the fence for a buck piece lol...all day and into the night pounding <cheap> beers and actually going back out in canoe fishing that same night.

HAMMS...dude it was cheap and at the time did not have the responsibility of life as I do now...but shoot!

...dam good times!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I voted beast...wow! Cheap beer memories brings back sum good times.

...twisted teas is my go to...but I liken my moon....

Don.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I reopened the voting just to see how much it would change.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...forgot about the 500 rounds of 22's we shot off while cleaning bullheads before concert l...was nailing the heads to a tree 25 - 30 yards away and popping em...

Wow insane @ what I used to do.

Don.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Coronas aren't bad if they are in the brown bottle.

I dont normally drink light beer unless on some bar crawl or something. session ipas are usually close as I get.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mississippi mud...a great jug of ... cant even shine a 2000 lumen light through beer lol. It's TRUE...love my river bank catfish outings with sum mud!

...stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Michelob ultra


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Yuengling Light. A buck cheaper than Bud Light in the 16 ouncers.
Much better in my opinion anyway.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Old Milwaukee light flavor and in a light cheap beer


----------

